# could somebody post some .......



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

Could somebody please post some pics of what a cell looks like with pollen in it? This is my first year and I havent found any good pics of pollen in a cell. Any other pic's would be helpful.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have some dark comb at home that has pollen in it. It will make for a better picture referance. I can take a picture of it tonight. Here is the one pic I have though.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

What's in the white looking cell (mid right)? Is that uncapped brood?


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

That is an awesome picture. The pollen looks like a yellow wax. Thanks for posting this picture.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

pollen can be a lot of different colors.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Hoxbar said:


> What's in the white looking cell (mid right)? Is that uncapped brood?


That white cell appears to be uncapped brood.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoxbar said:


> What's in the white looking cell (mid right)? Is that uncapped brood?


Yes.

Like KQ6AR said. Pollen comes in alot of different colors. That's why I will take a picture of the dark comb one. The pic I posted is a little hard to see the contrast. That's pretty fresh comb with a simular color pollen.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Hambone said:


> I have some dark comb at home that has pollen in it. It will make for a better picture referance. I can take a picture of it tonight. Here is the one pic I have though.
> 
> Nice camera.....which one do you have?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Nikon D40X. I seriously don't know how to use it for its best pics. It has a lot of settings like all digitals do. I just put it on the standard one with auto focus and take a pic. Works for me.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Last May my bees were bringing in a variety of colors (click picture for larger version):



The dark orange is from a Scotch Brush plant. I use a bee with legs full of it as my title picture on my blog (link is below).

-- Steven


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Hambone,

That 1st picture was pretty impressive. No pollen shortage there! Whats the source of pollen? The only white stuff we have up here in the northwest is that dang white stuff still trying to fall from the sky! Hope spring comes soon. Pollen patties & sugar syrup for the past month are starting to get kind of spendy. 

SPRUCE BEE


----------

